# Toro 3521 snowblower



## jstevens (Feb 2, 2015)

I have Toro 3521 snowblower I received from by father-in-law. First off I can't figure out for sure if it takes a mixture of gas-oil? I don't have an owner's manual and found one on-line but its not very helpful as it says 3521 & 521 snowthrower. Also, if it takes the gas-oil mixture which I think it does what is the ratio gas to oil for one gallon? Please advise.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Should have separate gas and oil.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

it should be a 4 stroke engine . Oil in the crankcase and just gas in the tank. No mixing of oil and gas on a 4 stroke engine. I would run 5/30 oil in the crankcase.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jstevens, welcome to *SBF!!* if you have the 3521/ 521 owners manual it is correct for your machine. the only difference is the 3521 has a 3.5hp motor and the 521 has a 5hp motor. standing at the controls you can see the dip stick tube in front of the motor, 5w 30 is what it takes. do not mix oil with you gas


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Jstevens


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its a 4 stroke engine but if you accidentally put 2 stroke in it it wont hurt it


----------



## sarsant (Jan 2, 2018)

*Feedback*

What do you think of this model of snowblower? What is a good price on a used one?


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

It is a great snowblower but doesn't command much on the used market...I see them from $50 to $125. I don't look for them to repair for resale because they don't sell.


----------



## EdwardC (Sep 26, 2016)

They're pretty well built machines, heavy thick metal, especially compared to new machines. I have a 521 model. They aren't super fancy and don't go for too much money, but I like mine for being a fairly small 2 stage, it was exactly what I was looking for. Good luck with your machine!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't see many 3521's for sale in ,y area and when I do they are priced the same as a toro 421 ( 4hp ) or 521 ( 5hp ). I think the 3521 is a little under powered so unless it was $100 or less I would pass on it. seeing that the 3521, 421, and 521 are all on the same frame I would take a non-running 3521 and re-power it if the price were right


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

The first snowblower I ever owned was a 3521 and it was ideal for the city-sized driveway we had at the time. Per other posters, the quality and robustness were excellent. You will also find another thread on this site showing a couple of cool Predator repowers. Treat it well and it will treat you well.


----------



## dcushion (Jan 1, 2018)

I have the 3521, live in Michigan, and it is still going strong some 33 years or so after purchase. Starts first pull nearly every time. And I would say I have not been super fussy about maintenance. I could not be happier with how this machine has performed. There are better ones nowadays, I'm sure (and I'm even tempted which is why I joined this forum). But, if I don't buy something new, I'll use this to the bitter end - whenever that might be.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks like this old thread got revitalized by @sarsant 

I have the Toro 521 and recently did a rebuild & sell of a Toro 3521. Generally they (3521's) are worth $100 or less, given their lower power (3.5 HP)

The 3521 also has a smaller chute, which tends to reduce the throwing distance somewhat. If you don't get too much snow or have a small area, then the 3521 would be OK. The 521 would be better.

FWIW - I re-powered the 3521 with a 5.5 HP engine and re-powered the 521 with a 6.5 HP engine.

I got $160 for the re-powered & refurbished 3521. I probably could get $200 for the re-powered 521. Plenty of 521 and 3521's on the used market. The 521 was a popular model throughout the 1980's and 1990's. I have seen 521's as low as $75 and as high as $250 in my local market. The lower priced machines sell, the higher priced machines tend not to sell.


----------



## sciphi (May 5, 2014)

It'll throw pretty far with a Predator or other larger than stock engine on it. The 3521, 421, and 521 are also fairly light and easy to handle. Parts are also easily available. If the original engine goes kaput, Predator swap it and roll on.


----------

